# Wartungsschalter für Servoantriebe



## Lipperlandstern (5 Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen.

Ein Kunde verlangt für jeden Antrieb eine Wartungsschalter in der Leitung zum Motor zum allpoligen abschalten.

Jetzt hatten wir das Problem das ein lieber Kollege einen Servoantrieb unter Last abgeschaltet hat und ihm dabei der Schalter um die Ohren geflogen ist. 

Jetzt wollt ich mal hören wie ihr solche Wartungsschalter einbaut insbesondere bei Servoantrieben.

Grüsse

Axel


----------



## jabba (5 Oktober 2007)

Hallo Lipperlandstern,

bisher konnte ich alle Kunden bis auf einen überzeugen, aus EMV-Gründen darauf zu verzichten.
Bei dem einen habe ich dann nicht die Leistung , sondern die zwei Leistungsschütze vor dem Servo weggeschaltet, und eine Meldung an die SPS. Wichtig war dabei aber noch das Schild an den Schalter, das bis zu (abhängig vom Hersteller) fünf Minuten Spannung vorhanden sein kann.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (5 Oktober 2007)

Das mit den Leistungsschützen ist zwar ne gute Idee ab der Kunde will eine Abschaltung der Motorleitung. 
Ich gehe mal davon aus das du die Ansteuerung der Schütze abschaltest.

EMV ist kein Problem da wir Schalter einsetzen die eine Schirmplatte eingebaut haben und so ein grossflächiges Auflegen ermöglichen.

Ich denke wir nageln ein paar Sicherheitshinweise an die Schalter und einen netten Hinweiss in der Betriebsanleitung.


----------



## jabba (5 Oktober 2007)

Hallo Lipperlandstern,

dafür gibt es Schalter, die einen voreilenden Öffner haben, damit muss man dann die Ausgangsstufe z.B. per E-Stop sofort sperren, also ohne Rampenfunktion, erst dann dürfen die Leistungskontakte öffnen.

Hab aber keine Hersteller zur Hand, aber schon mal einen im Katalog gesehen.


----------



## Oberchefe (5 Oktober 2007)

da sollte es ein ganz normaler Moeller "P" tun,


> *Zusatzbausteine*4schaltbarer N-Leiter
> (voreilender Schließer)HilfsschalterfingersicherHilfsschalter-Schließer:
> stets als Lastabwurfkontakt geschaltet (nacheilend ein, voreilend aus)


----------



## Markus (14 Oktober 2007)

naja wenn man eine synchronmaschine im laufenden betrieb vom umrichter trennt ist das schon übel, selbst wenn sie nur lnagsam dreht.

mir ist aber eine anwendung bekannt wo sich das auch nicht vermeiden liess und zwischen motor und umrichter schütze sind.

das einzige was da hilft ist extremes überdimensionieren und ersatzteile.
so ein wartungschalter wird ja nicht täglich betätigt... 

kannst du die ganze kiste nicht dezentral machen und den schalter vor den umrichter setzen?


@jabba

1. denke ich ist der installationsaufwand ggf. recht hoch wenn der antrieb sonst wo sitzt.

2. glaube ich das ein dicker servo langer für den schnellstop braucht als der voreilende öffner. so ein synchronantrieb spuckt auch bei 1/min noch funken...


----------



## Markus (14 Oktober 2007)

wenn deinem schlosser langweilig ist kann er um den schalter auch eine art schutztüre zimmern die erst entriegelt wird wenn der antrieb steht.


----------



## jabba (14 Oktober 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> @jabba
> 
> 1. denke ich ist der installationsaufwand ggf. recht hoch wenn der antrieb sonst wo sitzt.
> 
> 2. glaube ich das ein dicker servo langer für den schnellstop braucht als der voreilende öffner. so ein synchronantrieb spuckt auch bei 1/min noch funken...


 
Hallo Markus,

ich bin auch kein Freund davon, aber wenn der Kunde darauf besteht, muss er auch wissen was es kostet.
In einer aktuell zu planenden Anlage, hab ich die Anlage in Funktionsgruppen geteilt. Am Schaltschrank gibt es einen abschliessbaren Wartungsschalter pro Gruppe der die Antriebe trennt. Es werden dann immer alle getrennt die durch das abschalten eines einzelnen auch behindert würden, z.B. Pallettierung, aber die Produktion kann dann weiter laufen. Die Schwierigkeit ist hier die räumliche Zuordnung. In früheren Anlagen haben wir meist nur Wartungsschalter dort eingebaut, wo ein Betrieb der Anlage ohne diesen Antrieb möglich war, und da war halt selten ein Servo dabei.
Ich denke mal, das durch den immer höher werdenden Anteil an FU´s und Servos die Leut´s die die Anforderungen geschrieben haben auch mal langsam die Zeichen der Zeit erkennen müssen.
Ich kenne diese Vorgaben auch nur in den verteilten Anlagen der Verfahrenstechnik, im Maschinenbau haben wir solche Schalter nie, da wird immer die komplette Anlage freigeschaltet.

Das mit dem Stillstand ist ein Problem das alle Anlagen betrifft, bei einem Kunden hab ich genau darauf hingewiesen, dann wurde ein Magnetriegel angebracht, der das öffnen der Anlage erst nach 5Minuten ermöglicht. Aber da kommt man immer weiter in den Bereich der Eigenverantwortung und Qualifizierung, wenn ein Elektriker den Motor abklemmen will, muss er Spannungsfreiheit feststellen usw...


----------



## Maxl (14 Oktober 2007)

Eine recht einfache Lösung ist, den Wartungsschalter innerhalb der Schutztüre anzubringen. Somit muss der Antrieb sowieso stillstehen und stromlos sein, bis der Elektriker an den Wartungsschalter herankommt.

Kommen Antriebe mit "sicherem Betriebshalt" zum Einsatz (also sicher überwachter Stillstand, Antrieb bleibt aber auch bei offenem Schutzkreis in Lageregelung), hilft sicherlich die Lösung mit einem voreilenden Kontakt, welche die Endstufe sofort spannungsfrei schaltet.

Mal abgesehen davon: welcher Volli**ot schaltet einen Wartungsschalter aus aus, während der Antrieb noch in Bewegung ist???? Sind das die gleichen Elektriker, welche bei voll produzierender Anlage den Hauptschalter ausschalten  

mfg
Maxl


----------



## Lipperlandstern (15 Oktober 2007)

Hallo Maxl.

Das dumme an einem Servo ist, das er sich in Lageregelung gar nicht bewegt aber trotzdem bestromt ist........ da kannste einem Betriebsstromer nicht mal nen Vorwurf machen.... 

Aber die Idee mit dem Schalter in den Schutzbereich ist gar nicht mal schlecht...


----------



## Ralle (15 Oktober 2007)

Maxl schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon: welcher Volli**ot schaltet einen Wartungsschalter aus aus, während der Antrieb noch in Bewegung ist???? Sind das die gleichen Elektriker, welche bei voll produzierender Anlage den Hauptschalter ausschalten
> 
> mfg
> Maxl



Die Leute gibts ja leider wirklich , also muß man damit auch rechnen. Die lauern bei der Abnahme an der Maschine und schlagen zu allen möglichen und unmöglichen Zeitpunkten den Not-Aus. Hauptsache, sie erwischen einen Zeitpunkt, an dem sich  so richtig viel verwickeln kann. Und dann muß die Maschine nach dem Einschalten korreckt anlaufen. Also wehe da muß händisch eingegriffen werden, das ist dann eine Katastrophe, weil, es könnte ja mal alle paar Jahre passieren. Dagegen verblassen dann ander wichtige Dinge komplett.



Maxl schrieb:


> Eine recht einfache Lösung ist, den Wartungsschalter innerhalb der Schutztüre anzubringen. Somit muss der Antrieb sowieso stillstehen und stromlos sein, bis der Elektriker an den Wartungsschalter herankommt.



Aber in diesem Falle braucht es doch gar keinen Wartungschalter, da die Antriebe ja über den Türkreis sicher abgeschaltet sind. (Außer bei sicherem Betriebshalt, da muß man sich was anderes einfallen lassen).


----------



## Maxl (16 Oktober 2007)

> Aber in diesem Falle braucht es doch gar keinen Wartungschalter, da die Antriebe ja über den Türkreis sicher abgeschaltet sind. (Außer bei sicherem Betriebshalt, da muß man sich was anderes einfallen lassen).


Es gibt Firmen bzw. Werksplanungen, welche trotz Sicherer Abschaltung einen Wartungsschalter bei Antrieben > (ich glaub 7,5kw) generell vorschreiben und auch drauf bestehen.
Konkretes Beispiel: BMW


----------



## Da_Basco (13 Januar 2010)

Hallo!

Der Thread ist ja schon n paar Jahre alt, aber ich wollte keinen neuen aufmachen.

Ich stehe z.Zt vor denselben Problem. An einer Papiermaschine wird mittels servogetriebenen Elektrozylinders ein Bogenableger bewegt. Ein Eingreifen in dessen Verfahrbereich ist mittels Schutzeinzäunung im normalen Betrieb nicht möglich. Nun kann es vorkommen dass der Maschinenführer während der Produktion mal da rein muss >> Schutzgitter wegbauen und Störung beheben. Dazu muss er den Servoantrieb des Elektrozylinders sicher abschalten. 

Die Endstufe des Servoreglers wird bei Not-Halt Betätigung mittels einer Pluto Sicherheits-SPS abgeschaltet (Funktion "Sicherer Halt"). 

Darf ich genau diese Funktion mittels Schlüsselschalters (Im Bedienpult) der auch auf die Pluto geht zum "Freischalten" des Servos bei Störung verwenden? Einen Wartungsschalter wollte ich aus bereits hier genannten Gründen nicht verwenden. Das Problem sehe ich darin dass der Motor-/bzw. Servoregler beim Freischalten nicht allpolig vom Netz getrennt wird, wie es ja z.B. bei Wartungsschaltern oder auch Leistungschütze der Fall ist. Ich denke dass ich noch vor dem Servoregler einen Leistungsschütz einbauen sollte. 

Was denkt ihr?


----------



## Blockmove (14 Januar 2010)

Da_Basco schrieb:


> Ich stehe z.Zt vor denselben Problem. An einer Papiermaschine wird mittels servogetriebenen Elektrozylinders ein Bogenableger bewegt. Ein Eingreifen in dessen Verfahrbereich ist mittels Schutzeinzäunung im normalen Betrieb nicht möglich. Nun kann es vorkommen dass der Maschinenführer während der Produktion mal da rein muss >> Schutzgitter wegbauen und Störung beheben. Dazu muss er den Servoantrieb des Elektrozylinders sicher abschalten.


 
Wieso Schutzgitter abbauen? Mach halt einfach eine Schutztür mit Sicherheitsschalter und Zuhaltung. Das wäre wohl die sicherste Lösung.
Wenn der Servo einen Sicheren Halt hat, der der geforderten Sicherheitskategorie entspricht, dann ist es wohl die einfachste Lösung.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Da_Basco (14 Januar 2010)

Ja sicher wäre das eine Lösung. Aber ich meine eigentlich ob nur das sichere Wegschalten der Endstufe des Servoreglers (= Funktion Sicherer Halt) über den besagten Schlüsselschalters einen Reparaturschalter ersetzen kann oder besser darf.

Mit der Deaktivierung der Endstufe habe ich ja eine galvanische Trennung des Motors vom Regler.


----------



## R.Blum (29 Januar 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Hallo Maxl.
> 
> Das dumme an einem Servo ist, das er sich in Lageregelung gar nicht bewegt aber trotzdem bestromt ist........ da kannste einem Betriebsstromer nicht mal nen Vorwurf machen....
> 
> Aber die Idee mit dem Schalter in den Schutzbereich ist gar nicht mal schlecht...


 
Was ist denn bei modernen Anlagen, wo der Motor bestromt sein darf, oder sogar muss, auch wenn die Schutztüre geöffnet ist. Bewegungen müssen dann natürlich sicherheitsgerichtet überwacht und notfalls, also im Fehlerfall, entsprechend abgeschaltet werden.

Zu Definition eines Wartungsschalters:
Ein Wartungs-/Reparaturschalter hat die Aufgabe einen Anlagenbereich zu schützen, damit dort gefahrlos Arbeiten ausgeführt werden können. Das hat zur Folge, dass der Antrieb zunächst betriebsmäßig stillgesetzt und abgeschaltet werden muss und dann gegen Wiederanlauf, sprich durch den Wartungsschalter und Vorhängeschloss gesichert wird.

Ein Wartungsschalter hat im allgemeinen keine Not-Aus Abschaltfunktion, wird aber der Einfachheit halber nach Antriebsleistung, also nach AC3, ausgelegt, was bei Drehstromantrieben dazu führt, dass er theoretisch das Schaltvermögen eines Not-Aus fähigen Schalters hat, dafür bräuchte er aber einen roten Griff. Bei Servoantrieben sieht es aber ganz anders aus. Hier kennt man die Ströme der Antriebsregler und der Motore, was dazu führt, dass man die Abschaltbedingungen im Grunde nicht genau kennt. Solange die Kontakte geschlossen sind gelten die Bedingungen nach gemäß dem Betriebsstrom, also meist AC1. Schalten unter Last darf man in diesem Fall natürlich nicht, denn dann fliegt einem der Schalter mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit um die Ohren, aber das kann auch mit Schützen im Motorabgang passieren die zu klein ausgelegt sind.

Gruß Rolf


----------



## R.Blum (29 Januar 2010)

Da_Basco schrieb:


> Ja sicher wäre das eine Lösung. Aber ich meine eigentlich ob nur das sichere Wegschalten der Endstufe des Servoreglers (= Funktion Sicherer Halt) über den besagten Schlüsselschalters einen Reparaturschalter ersetzen kann oder besser darf.
> 
> Mit der Deaktivierung der Endstufe habe ich ja eine galvanische Trennung des Motors vom Regler.


 
VORSICHT
es findet keine galvanische Trennung statt, es wird ledigich dafür Sorge getragen, dass der Antrieb kein Moment mehr aufbauen kann.

Theoretisch könnten 2 Transistoren der Endstufe durchlegieren und den Antrieb in eine definierte Stellung bringen. Der Motor ist auch bei gesperrten Transistoren niemals Spannungsfrei.

Eine Sicherheitsgerichtete Abschaltung könnte so aussehen:

Ein Kanal schaltet das Netzschütz, ein ganz normales Leistungsschütz mit zusätzlichem Hilfsschalter, ein zweiter Kanal schaltet unter Zuhilfenahme eines Schützes, z.B eines PZE-X4 von Pilz, Vorteil das ist ein 2-kanaliges Hilfsschütz mit 22,5mm Baubreite, die Endstufe. Rückführkontakte überwachen die korrekte Funktion der Schütze. Im Normalfall wird beim öffnen der Schutzeinrichtung nur die Endstufe mit dem PZE-X4 abgetrennt. Schaltet dieses, durch die Rückführung überwacht, korrekt passiert nichts weiter. Im Fehlerfall wird das Netzschütz zusätzlich abgeschaltet.
Die Risikobewertung muss nun entscheiden, ob ein durchlegieren der Endstufe ein vertretbares Risiko ist, was bei Antrieben mit Untersetzungsgetriebe in der Regel zu bejahen ist. Bei Direktantrieben, wie beispielsweise Sägeblattantrieben, ist das Risiko einer Handverletzung jedoch sehr hoch, so dass hier zusätzliche Sicherungsmaßnahmen, wie z.B. Wartungsschalter, die im Hauptstrom liegen, notwendig sein können.

Gruß Rolf


----------

